# Our newest boy- Silken Arreau Where's the Beef



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! He is very handsome. I think we need more pictures though


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Red Angus*

Silken Arreau is a beautiful boy! He definitely looks more like a Red Angus compared to a USA Registered Angus (black). 

HerdingStdPoodle
________________


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What are your plans for Angus? He has the same baby/young man look in his eyes Jazz does. I see a white chest spot!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, he has a dime sized white spot on his chest. We will see how his testing goes, but our hope is to breed him to Cayenne and possibly someone else who will be added to the roster next year. He has been darkening like crazy and his full sister Glinda is by far the deepest mahogany Poodle I have seen. His eye colour and points are fabulous, so he and Cay will be helping set our pigment for the future.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Silken Arreau is a beautiful boy! He definitely looks more like a Red Angus compared to a USA Registered Angus (black).
> 
> HerdingStdPoodle
> ________________


Are there really red Angus cattle? Thank you!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

red angus:
red angus - Google Search


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! Gorgeous colour on that cattle! Thanks for that link Outwest!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy! I like his face.....he looks like a happy boy with a smile a mile wide!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What a gorgeous boy! I like his face.....he looks like a happy boy with a smile a mile wide!!!!


Thanks so much! I love his head too. He is a bouncy, happy seven month old who thoroughly enjoys his life.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh he is beautiful! I love reds!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a gorgeous looking boy and beautiful color! Love the pictures of Angus! How is he adapting with the others in the household?
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------

